# Paint colour/code



## Sherlris (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi everyone

I'm a new be, and I agree with forums that I have read previously about Swift who have brought out Auto-cruise, and their very bad behavior and negligence to customers like myself that needs just a simple colour code for my bumper.

Help!!!
I'm looking for the colour on my auto cruise colt, its a 55 year I cant find the code anywhere on this
coach built, I called swift unbeknown .to me that auto cruise were brought out, any how like hitting my head
on a brick wall not helpful at all. 

I just need some one with a grey bumper a 55plate autocruise colt that can give me the code

cheers every one


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Suggestion: try one of the moho repair shops - can't be more helpful as you haven't posted your whereabouts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

If the body colour matches the cab colour then the colour code should be on the slam panel under the bonnet, if not then, your nearest autobody shop will have a set (probably dozens) of swatches to get it spot on.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is no official colour code. The body shop/paints prayer will have to do a 'nearest match'.
When I had my Chausson's rear bumper repaired the nearest match, to my eyes at least, was spot on.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Modern vehicle paint shops can match paint exactly (like B&Q do for gloss paint) using a whizzo machine, trouble is they will probably have a minimum amount they will mix, and you then have the issue of how to apply it.

Andy


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

The local paint/body shop near to me mixes aerosol paints, to either a paint code or a match to a swatch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unless the hab is painted a different colour the original code on the slam panel will be correct, but they will have a swatch of that code so easy enough to check.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Don't be afraid to phone a Swift MH dealer. Any one will do as all their aftersales staff (should?) know what's required.
Or register on the Swift Talk forum, someone is bound to know the answer as Swift actively participate on the forum.


----------

